# illinois roofing law question



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

i'm not sure how many of you guys are familiar with the illinois roofing law. We're doing some work in South Elgin, IL and the inspector told our roofers to stop work because the permit is under our subcontractor's name and is not under our name. (the inspection report states "immediately renew permit application to identify who is seller of roof service.") 

the inspectors are saying that illinois state law states that the general contractor is required to have a roofing license. we're explaining to them that they're misinterpreting it and that a general contractor is required to have a licensed roofing contractor. 

so the inspector is getting the village police involved and is trying to fine us $2500 for fraud. 

have we been doing this all wrong for the past 2 decade?


----------



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

and by the way... i've talked to other villages in regards to this situation and they're telling us we dont need state roofers license. just as long as our subs have them.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Interpret this:

(225 ILCS 335/9) (from Ch. 111, par. 7509) 
(Section scheduled to be repealed on January 1, 2016) 
Sec. 9. Licensure requirement. 
(1) It is unlawful for any person to engage in the business or act in the capacity of or hold himself or herself out in any manner as a roofing contractor without having been duly licensed under the provisions of this Act. 
(2) No work involving the construction, reconstruction, alteration, maintenance or repair of any kind of roofing or waterproofing may be done except by a roofing contractor licensed under this Act. 
*(3) Sellers of roofing services may subcontract the provision of those roofing services only to roofing contractors licensed under this Act.* 
(Source: P.A. 90‑55, eff. 1‑1‑98; 91‑950, eff. 2‑9‑01.)


----------



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

so i was right. thanks!


----------



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

the village of south of elgin is saying that unmarked cars on a job site without company decals and roofing license number will be fined $150 for fraud. wtf BS!


----------



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Interpret this:
> 
> (225 ILCS 335/9) (from Ch. 111, par. 7509)
> (Section scheduled to be repealed on January 1, 2016)
> ...



angus, did you get that off the roofing book or lisa madian law?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

contractorjay said:


> the village of south of elgin is saying that unmarked cars on a job site without company decals and roofing license number will be fined $150 for fraud. wtf BS!


I know they require PLUMBERS to display their license numbers on their vehicles, but I have never heard of roofers having to do it.

I can refer you to my attorney who specializes in construction law if it escalates. He's in Lombard.


----------



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> I know they require PLUMBERS to display their license numbers on their vehicles, but I have never heard of roofers having to do it.
> 
> I can refer you to my attorney who specializes in construction law if it escalates. He's in Lombard.


please do. im meeting with the homeowner and inspector tomorrow morning at 9:00am with my roofer. thanks!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll PM you his info in a minute.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Got the info from Illinois website. And yes, I did see a requirement about having license info on vehicle. 

Just Google "illinois roofing license". It was one of the first sites to appear.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Interesting.

I always see plumbers with their license # listed on their trucks, but I have yet to see a roofer do this. I'll be looking now.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been told before that the GC has to be licensed, but I cannot find anywhere in the code that requires anyone but the actual roofing contractor to have a license. I think that you have a good case. However, the fact that you are not in compliance with the code requirement to display the # on your vehicle, they are going to stick it to you one way or another. Talk to the Lawyer. Sorry to hear about your troubles!


----------



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have been told before that the GC has to be licensed, but I cannot find anywhere in the code that requires anyone but the actual roofing contractor to have a license. I think that you have a good case. However, the fact that you are not in compliance with the code requirement to display the # on your vehicle, they are going to stick it to you one way or another. Talk to the Lawyer. Sorry to hear about your troubles!


from what i understand is that you're only suppose to display license number if you're advertising roofing as a service. if a vehicle is unmarked, they're not advertising. am i wrong here?


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

IMO, if you are making a profit from a specific trade, you should be licensed for it.

The law is different here. A GC license covers near everything in residential construction.

Your involvement is making money on a trade you aren't licensed for, therfore you are selling that trade as a service you provide.

I feel all parties involved should be licensed. JMO


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

MJW said:


> IMO, if you are making a profit from a specific trade, you should be licensed for it.


Hogwash! As a GC, you can be expected to hire the following services, and could then be expected to mark-up their bill for services. As such, you are profiting from their skill and licensed work. I do not believe your GC license covers all the following:

1) Structural engineering
2) Fire suppression design
3) Fire Sprinkler installation
4) Fire alarm design
5) Fire alarm installation
6) Certified welding
7) Plumbing
8) Gas piping
9) Electrical contracting
10) ASME certified pressure vessel work
11) Certification of plumbing back-flow preventers
12) Well drilling (includes OSHA, EPA, County, State and local environmental licenses)
13) Septic design and installation

All the above tasks can be expected to be found on a residential construction site. Some are more common than others


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

contractorjay said:


> from what i understand is that you're only suppose to display license number if you're advertising roofing as a service. if a vehicle is unmarked, they're not advertising. am i wrong here?


I am pretty sure the law states that if you are conducting business as a roofing contractor, regardless of you advertising, then you have to display the license number on your vehicles, all paper work, permits, and so on....


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

contractorjay said:


> the village of south of elgin is saying that unmarked cars on a job site without company decals and roofing license number will be fined $150 for fraud. wtf BS!


This is true and is a license requirement.

You also must have yours or your subcontractor's license number in all of your advertisements and on all of your contracts.

I think south elgin is going a little over the top but kudos to them for trying. I wish more villages would enforce the roofing license requirement.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2010)

Just let me know I'll do south elgin all day long. Just be honest and hire a licensed roofing contractor and follow the rules !!!!


----------



## roofingainteasy (Feb 11, 2015)

angus242 said:


> Interpret this:
> 
> (225 ILCS 335/9) (from Ch. 111, par. 7509)
> (Section scheduled to be repealed on January 1, 2016)
> ...


 (225 ILCS 335/9) (from Ch. 111, par. 7509) 
(Section scheduled to be repealed on January 1, 2016) 
Sec. 9. Licensure requirement.  
3. *Sellers of roofing services may subcontract the provision of those roofing services only to roofing contractors licensed under this Act.** 
*
(225 ILCS 335/11) (from Ch. 111, par. 7511)
(Section scheduled to be repealed on January 1, 2016)
Sec. 11. Application of Act. 

2. Nothing in this Act shall be construed to require a seller of roofing materials or services to be licensed as a roofing contractor when the construction, reconstruction, alteration, maintenance or repair of roofing or waterproofing is to be performed by a person other than the seller or the seller's employees. 

You've been doing it right. Just have to read the whole thing guys! haha


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Five year bump by a newby?


----------

